# 3rd Annual Midwest Bicycle swap meet



## ratfink1962 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mark your calendar's, the date for the 3rd Annual Midwest Bicycle Swapmeet has been set!

Sunday April 22nd from 8am to whenever. Rain date Sunday April 29th.

Located in the Haysville, Kansas historic district in and around the Hometown Market pavillion. 

3rd times the charm! come on out to buy, sell and trade, we will have guys attending from all over the central states.

more info... http://www.midwestbicycleswap.com


----------



## ratfink1962 (Mar 24, 2012)

Only a month away, looks like this year is gonna be our biggest yet! I know of guys coming from several states, and we also had a nice little writeup in Popular Mechanics magazine. 

Still only $5 to sell. (yes even if you bring a semi-load)

Only have a couple of bikes to sell? put them in the FREE bike corral.

New this year is a raffle bike, one ticket per each paid seller.

Hot dogs, etc.... Music and PA by Accent Mobile Music http://www.accentmobile.com


----------

